# MaxxAir Turbo/Maxx



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

I know a lot of us are wanting to do the Turbo/Maxx fan mod.

I just got the Campers Choice catalog in the mail, and the have the model 1200 (with thermostat) MaxxAir Turbo/Maxx fan on sale for $199 w/ free shipping on orders over $100. I just went to the web site (camperschoice.com), and it doesn't show the sale, but the phone # is 800-833-6713.

Seems like as cheap as I've seen them listed anywhere, so now's the time.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice! I'm trembling at the mouse pad right now







We did alot of baking last week in Yosemite and that trailer gets HOT inside since that is where the oven is venting. Your (and my) 28BHS would be well suited for a Turbo/Maxx on that vent right by the stove. I see a fan in my future


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

How much less is the one without the t-stat? No sale on that one?


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Soory, that one was not listed as being on sale.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Just ordered the fan for $199.95, and they also have on sale 2 of the matching translucent (without the fan) covers for $35.99. There was a $10 freight charge for the fan because of the size. That means I can mount the fan in the bathroom, move the existing fan to the center to help vent the stove, and mount covers on the middle and front vents, all for $245.94.

I thought that that was a pretty good deal!!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

The latest Camping World magazine (July 2004) shows the one without thermostat for $159 for their buyers club. For some reason it shows up for $169 on the internet.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=17339

Are these better than the fan-tastic fans?


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Both of them pull a lot of air and are both great fans. The benefits of the Maxxair is that it has a built in cover so that you can continue to use it when it is raining. It also mounts to the shroud of the existing vent frame and you do not have to make any holes in the top of the camper to install.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I loved having our TurboMaxx on our last trip. In the AM I'd open the rear window vent a bit, and turn on the fan to 1 and enjoy the cool breeze while I continued to snooze!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Paul just my .02Â¢.... I opted not to get the thermostat for two reasons. First was price, the extra $ bought a few more mods (show curtain) and second I figure I either want the fan on or off, I have the A/C unit for when I have power that I can set with the thermostat, the fan was something to move air when we're cooking or sleeping. I just really couldn't come up with a situation that I felt I needed the thermostat. I'll be curious to hear from those that have one and how its worked for them.


----------

